# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Spikes?

## irThumper

Looking into broadening my White's tree frogs' menu and was wondering if anyone had any experience with spikes (blue bottle fly maggots)?http://crittergrub.com/shopping/star...e=1&cat=2&=SID 

How do they compare nutritionally to waxworms and butterworms? (which they love). Shirley and Honey-Lime have more sensitive digestions, likely due to the coccidiosis they had when I got them last Oct, so I want to be able to supplement them with something softer and easy to digest, in between the crickets and dubia, (though Honey won't take dubia) and thought spikes might work in the rotation with the waxies and butters.

----------

